# Remember Brylcreem?



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2015)

I remember it well RadishRose, and have sung that jingle often.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2015)

I still use it on what little hair I have.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2015)

and did the gals pursue ya?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 24, 2015)

Pappy said:


> I still use it on what little hair I have.



A little dab will do ya'...We used petro jelly for a DA..


----------



## oldman (Feb 24, 2015)

"Greasers" used this stuff by the tube, along with Vitalis. My Dad used Vitalis everyday while he was in the Army. After he retired with 30+ years, he still used it and so did I when I was in high school, until a girl ran her fingers through my hair and told me my hair felt like I had Crisco in it. Then I switched to VO5. Much better.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 24, 2015)

I used it in high school. I haven't used anything on my hair except shampoo in many years.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> and did the gals pursue ya?



I think when I was a teenager maybe. I had a great head of hair and not sure I used it back then. I think I may have used Wave-Set to help keep the DA in place. There were four of us that had the Fonzie look and this was long before Happy Days was aired.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2015)

Yuk I hated that stuff. My father used to smear it all over his hair to keep it flat.. He wore a  peaked cap as part of his uniform, and the inside of that cap used to be caked in grease..we kids sometimes used to scrape it off with a knife...ewwwwww.....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 24, 2015)

I had a problem with the "Spit Curl"..I wish I had it today!!! LOL
.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 24, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yuk I hated that stuff. My father used to smear it all over his hair to keep it flat.. He wore a  peaked cap as part of his uniform, and the inside of that cap used to be caked in grease..we kids sometimes used to scrape it off with a knife...ewwwwww.....



Furniture backs had to be covered with an antimacassar to protect them the old days.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2015)

OH yes of course...so that's why we had to have them, I always wondered..


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 24, 2015)

Hubby was raised one town north of me-South San Francisco. The guys were all greasers so yes,he used Brylcream. Thankfully when he moved to our town when he was a senior in high school,he adopted the "surfer look" and stopped using it. There probably wouldn`t have been a second date otherwise...maybe not even a first


----------

